# Migraines



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi Feisty,I just read what you wrote about that anti seizure medication you were put on for migraines. I have been put on imagran. It is the injection type but you can get the pill type. I find this is fantastic stuff. I have to catch it early though but if you do, you wouldn't know you had a migraine.Ask your doc about it and also don't take no rubbish from him.'Good luck]Brooke------------------B Howes


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Shrinky, Sorry! I've been "under" the last few days and haven't been checking the board like I should---and so I missed your post to me.I use the Imitrex tablets most of the time. You're right about it helping---takes a while for it to work, but it does take it away. BUT, only until the next time---a day or so later. I use to use Imitrex injections. They are stronger. I hated giving myself that shot----so, I asked the Doc if I could try the tablet form, so that's where I am now. I will use an injection if the tablet doesn't work with in 6 hours.Because I have so many migraines all the time, I have quite a problem with "rebound" headaches from the medicine. Then it's cold turkey time and that is so excruciating to go through. The thing with Imitrex is that if you use it too often, it can cause a heart attack. It's good stuff--but with it's side effects.How are you?Karen


----------

